# Samba e Permessi

## Pancu

Salve ragazzi,

ho un File server in ufficio nel quale è installato Samba.

Mi succede una cosa strana.

Tramite il file smb.conf condivido la cartella "/home/andrea/" in questo modo:

```

[global]

workgroup = web

server string = *****

syslog = 0

passdb backend = tdbsam

max log size = 100

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

security = USER

guest ok = no

guest only = no

[condivisione]

comment = Directory ***

browseable = yes

writeable = yes

path = /home/andrea

directory mask = 0775

create mask = 0775

guest ok = no

```

I permessi del file System sulla cartella /home/andrea/ sono settati tutti a 700 ( andrea:users )

Ora, se provo a loggarmi a Samba con l'utente Elisa, ed accedere alla cartella /home/andrea, invece che restituirmi un'errore di permesso, mi visualizza tutto il contenuto della directory e in più all'interno posso fare ciò che voglio.

Allora mi chiedo, ma i permessi del file system a che servono??? Samba non li tiene in considerazione???

Grazie a chi vorrà chiarirmi le idee.

----------

## Apetrini

A parer mio non è il modo giusto per impedire l'accesso.

Visto che usi il security USER, ti consiglio di limitare l'accesso alla risorsa solo agli utenti che vuoi tu con "valid users=... ... ..." .

Altra domanda... che permessi ha la directory (non il suo contenuto) ? (non ti confondere)

Occhia anche a: directory mask = 0775 ,create mask = 0775  .

----------

